# Switzerland or Netherlands for Engineering?



## avensis (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm looking for some advice on Engineering job prospects for a single non-EU member in the Netherlands, and how it compares to the ones in Switzerland (In some websites I've read the ones in Switzerland have higher pay, but I don't think that information is reliable)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Two main questions here: what type of engineering job are you looking for? (industry, type of engineer, your level of experience, etc.) and secondly, what are your goals? (to find the highest paying job? to find a job with career development potential?)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## avensis (Oct 4, 2014)

I was thinking Civil Engineering, and the latter


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Switzerland has surely a higher pay and lower taxes, however compare this with cost of living and your pretty similar (a friend moved from Maastricht to Bern a few years back). Check also visa restrictions as they might have influence on your choice.


----------

